# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی پزشکی

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی پزشکی

هدف:

مهندسی پزشكی عبارت است از كاربرد مهندسی در پزشكی از طریق مطالعه اصول و عملكرد سیستم های زنده و مدلسازی آن، به كار گرفتن اطلاعات و نتایج حاصل در جهت تشخیص و درمان بیماریها و همچنین جایگزین كردن اسكلت بندیهای صدمه دیده در بدن. هدف این رشته تربیت متخصصانی است كه بتوانند از عهده تجهیز، نگهداری و طراحی دستگاههای پزشكی برآیند یعنی مهندس الكترونیك مجربی باشند كه با زمینه های پزشكی نیز آشنایی داشته و در نتیجه می توانند دستگاههای پزشكی را طراحی كرده و بسازند یا اینكه مسؤول سفارش دستگاه از خارج كشور باشند.

توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه:

توانایی علمی:

دانشجوی این رشته لازم است در دروس ریاضی و فیزیك قوی باشد زیرا باید دید پایه ای قوی در مهندسی الكترونیك داشته باشد. یعنی با كوشش و مطالعه بسیار هم در دروس اصلی رشته الكترونیك و هم در دروس تخصصی خود توانمند باشد.

همچنین باید ذهنی خلاق همراه با قدرت خلق، آفرینش و ابداع مدلها داشته باشد تا نمونه های متفاوت در زمینه آلات و وسایل پزشكی را بسازد.

علاقمندیها:

دانشجوی این رشته باید محیط كار بیمارستانی را دوست بدارد یعنی علاقه مند باشد كه در بیمارستان و یا محیط های مرتبط فعالیت كند. داوطلبان این رشته باید با تمایل و رغبت شخصی این رشته و محیط كار آن را انتخاب نمایند.
توانایی های فارغ التحصیلان:

این رشته به گونه ای طراحی شده است كه دانش آموختگان (فارغ التحصیلان) آن می توانند درزمینه طراحی، بهره برداری، نظارت، مدیریت، و نگهداری از سیستمهای مربوط به این رشته وارد شوند.

آنها در این راستا وظایف زیر را می توانند برعهده گیرند:

الف) نصب و راه اندازی دستگاهها، وسایل پزشكی و تجهیزات فنی بیمارستانها.
ب) تعمیر و نگهداری تجهیزات بیمارستانی.
ج) مشاوره فنی در سفارش و خرید دستگاههای پزشكی.
د) كمك در به كارگیری بهینه از دستگاههای پزشكی.
ه) همكاری در طراحی دستگاههای پزشكی.
و) همكاری در طرحهای تحقیقاتی پزشكی.
ز) مسوولیت فنی و مهندسی بیمارستان.
ح) ساخت وسایل و تجهیزات بیمارستانی.

نمونه هایی از طرحهای تحقیقاتی كه توسط دانشجویان رشته مهندسی پزشكی انجام شده است، به شرح زیر است:

- طرح (پروژه) پای مصنوعی.
- طراحی و ساخت دستگاه فشارسنج.
-طراحی و ساخت دستگاه آپتولموسكوپی.
- طراحی و ساخت دستگاه تنفس مصنوعی.
- تشخیص بیماری (m.s) از طریق بررسی پتانسیلهای برانگیخته.
- طراحی و ساخت دستگاه دیاترمی.
- تفسیر اتوماتیك (ecg) به منظور تشخیص بیماریهای قلبی، عروقی.
- آشكارسازی (qrs) توسط تكنیكهای هوشمند.
- بررسی بیماریهای پاركینسون توسط تفسیر دست نوشته.
- طراحی و ساخت هوتر مانیتورینگ.
- طراحی و ساخت سنسور فنواكوستیك.
- تجزیه و تحلیل (آنالیز) یك نمونه (مدل) ریاضی برای جریان خون در دریچه های قلب با استفاده از معادلات ناویراستوكس.
- طراحی و ساخت دستگاه قالب گیری دورانی برای تهیه لنزهای نرم چشم.
- بررسی روشهای نظری و عملی ساخت وسایل جراحی.
- ساخت دستگاه اندازه گیری بیوچسبندگی لایه های نرم بدن.

گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی:

این رشته در خارج از كشور دارای دو گرایش الف) مهندسی زیست پزشكی ب) مهندسی پزشكی بالینی می باشد كه مهندسی زیست پزشكی بیشتر در زمینه طراحی و ساخت ابزار پزشكی و ثبت سیگنالهای حیاتی می باشد و ارتباط زیادی با مهندسی برق دارد. مهندسی پزشكی بالینی بیشتر به بیمارستانها و مراكز درمانی ارتباط دارد. در ایران در مقطع كارشناسی مهندسی پزشكی بالینی ، بیوالكتریك، بیو متریال و بیو مكانیك تدریس می شود.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر:

امكان ادامه تحصیل در دوره كارشناسی ارشد در رشته مهندسی پزشكی در سه گرایش عمده بیوالكتریك، بیومكانیكی و بیومتریال فراهم است. همچنین این رشته دارای دكترای تخصصی نیز می باشد. دانشجو برای گذراندن دوره كارشناسی ارشد مهندسی پزشكی باید 38 واحد درسی و تحقیقاتی شامل 24 واحد درسهای تخصصی، 2 واحد سمینار و 12 واحد پروژه را با موفقیت بگذراند.

رشته های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته:

این رشته حدود 80% دارای دروس مهندسی الكترونیك است و لذا با مهندسی برق و الكترونیك در رابطه ای تنگاتنگ است. البته در این رشته از واحد های پزشكی قسمتهای فیزیولوژی و آناتومی هم تدریس می شود.

آینده شغلی و بازار كار:

در حال حاضر بازار كار هیچ رشته ای در حد ایده آل نیست و این شامل حال رشته مهندسی پزشكی نیز می شود اما بدون شك وضعیت فارغ التحصیلان این رشته، نسبت به رشته های مهندسی دیگر، مطلوبتر است. چون ارزش اقتصادی وسایلی كه مهندسین پزشكی طراحی، تعمیر، نگهداری یا خریداری می كنند، بسیار بالا است.

برای مثال اگر یك كامپیوتر یك یا دو میلیون تومان قیمت دارد، یك دستگاه پزشكی بطور متوسط دهها میلیون تومان می ارزد. برای همین مسؤولان بیمارستانها بطور نسبی برای حفظ و نگهداری آنها اهمیت بسیاری قائل اند. این امر باعث شده تا خیلی از فارغ التحصیلان ما حتی دانشجویان ترم های آخر جذب بازار كار شوند بویژه اگر فارغ التحصیل این رشته اصراری نداشته باشد كه در تهران كار كند، می تواند در شهرستانها جذب بیمارستانها، سازمان تامین اجتماعی و مراكز متعدد دیگر شود.

فارغ التحصیلان هم چنین می توانند در مراكز تحقیقاتی از قبیل موسسه استاندارد، بنیاد مستضعفان و جانبازان، مركز تحقیقات وزارت دفاع و سایر مراكز تحقیقاتی مشغول كار شوند.

وزارت بهداشت، وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالی، وزارت صنایع، سازمان تامین اجتماعی، بیمارستانهای دولتی و خصوصی و ... از سایر محلهایی هستند كه مهندس پزشكی می تواند در آنجا مشغول شود.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر:

با توجه به توضیحات آورده شده و نوپا بودن این رشته در كشورمان به نظر می رسد تا سالیان متمادی امكان اشتغال برای فارغ التحصیلان این رشته میسر باشد ولی باید به موارد گفته شده، شرایط خاص جامعه و هماهنگ نبودن بخش مهندسی و بخش پزشكی را افزود. در نهایت می توان گفت برای ارتقای كیفی خدمات پزشكی، دستگاهها و ... نیاز به متخصصان این رشته روزافزون است.

در حال حاضر مسؤولیت سفارش دستگاههای پزشكی بر عهده پزشكان است. متخصصانی كه تنها نحوه استفاده از تجهیزات پزشكی را می دانند و هیچ اطلاعی از كیفیت فنی دستگاهها ندارند. از سوی دیگر چون در بیمارستانها مسوولیت نگهداری و تعمیر تجهیزات پزشكی برعهده مهندس پزشكی نیست، بیمارستانهای ما به گورستانی از دستگاههای پزشكی تبدیل شده اند.

تجهیزاتی كه به دلیل اشكالهای جزئی استفاده نمی شوند. یكی از دانشجویان كه برای كارآموزی به بیمارستان رفته بود، تعریف می كرد كه یك یونیت (صندلی دندانپزشكی) را با وجود قیمت گران آن، فقط به خاطر این كه سرپیچ لامپش خراب بود، كنار گذاشته بودند. البته تعویض یك قطعه یا تعمیر آن وظیفه مهندس پزشكی نیست. اما چون او به كلیت دستگاه اشراف دارد، می تواند اشكال آن را تشخیص دهد سپس تكنسین قطعه مورد نظر را تعویض یا تعمیر كند.

همچنین یك مهندس پزشكی می تواند یك دستگاه پزشكی را به درستی راه اندازی كرده و نحوه استفاده صحیح آن را به پرستاران یا دیگر كاركنان بیمارستان آموزش دهد. برای مثال بسیاری از دستگاههای پزشكی نیاز به یك زمین دارد (نقطه ای كه پتانسیل آن صفر باشد). برای ساخت این زمین ما در ابتدا نیاز به چاهی داریم كه عمق آن امكان دارد 2 متر، 10 متر یا 70 متر باشد تا از خطر برق گرفتگی جلوگیری شود. اما ما می بینیم كه در بسیاری از بیمارستانها، زمین دستگاه را به شوفاژ وصل می كنند در حالی كه این كار نه تنها غیرعلمی است بلكه خطرناك نیز می باشد. به همین خاطر در كشورهای پیشرفته در هر بیمارستانی، یك دپارتمان مهندسی پزشكی دارد كه در بخش های مختلف بیمارستان فعالیت دارند.

برای مثال در اتاق عمل هنگامی كه دكتر ارتوپد می خواهد پلاتین را در پای شكسته قرار دهد، ابتدا مهندس پزشك میزان گشتاوری كه باید به پلاتین وارد شود اندازه گیری می كند تا از شكسته شدن پلاتین تحت فشارهای مختلف جلوگیری شود و سپس پزشك عمل جراحی را انجام می دهد. یا در كنار اتاق عمل یك كارگاه تراش وجود دارد و میله هایی را كه در شكستگی های مختلف مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند، برحسب شكل و اندازه عضو شكسته شده، می تراشند تا عضو شكسته پس از ترمیم كوتاه یا بلند نشود حال این وظیفه یك مهندس پزشكی است كه دستور ساخت یا تراشیدن میله ها را بدهد.

در نهایت یك مهندس پزشكی می تواند در مؤسسات و شركتهای خصوصی یا دولتی، در زمینه ساخت تجهیزات پزشكی فعالیت كند. برای مثال فارغ التحصیلان این رشته به راحتی می توانند دستگاه شنوایی سنجی را بسازند. دستگاهی كه به وسیله آن باید تمامی كودكانی كه می خواهند برای سال اول دبستان ثبت نام كنند، مورد سنجش شنوایی قرار گیرند. اما متاسفانه حتی بعضی از مراكز استانهای ما چنین دستگاهی را ندارند.

این همه ، بیانگر ضرورت حضور متخصصان مهندسی پزشكی در جامعه است.

پیش بینی وضعیت آینده رشته در ایران:

با توجه به توضیحات گفته شده آینده این رشته در ایران از چشم انداز روشنی برخوردار است. به شرط هماهنگی بخش پزشكی و بخش مهندسی. ضرورت وجود مهندسان پزشكی در بیمارستانها، خرید تجهیزات و ... در صرفه جویی اقتصادی هم كاملاً احساس می شود. در نهایت می توان گفت كه زمینه توسعه این رشته فراهم است و برای كار بیشتر فضای مناسبی دارد.

----------


## Parniya

____________________
منبع: سایت قلم چی

----------

